# Update to my 20 gal.



## FishDude (Sep 10, 2012)

I added 2 bunches of Anacharis & an Amazon sword plant. Some rocks & glass for decorations.


----------



## ionix (Oct 11, 2012)

Tank looks awesome, really healthy too. Great job. You really know your aquatic plants.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

I agree the tank does looks good.


----------

